# Starburst Named UGGOO



## 96566

Hi, all

Well we have it the all new all singing and dancing "Starburst" from Brownhills. Not the smoothest handover i have had but Hey Ho..

The open road beckoned and the stress was forgotten..well for Jan it was in my case it has been stored in the section of my brain labeled "Get it in writing"

Anyhow just wondered if any of you motorhome peeps have acquired said beast and are you happy with it ? Do you have any problems?

We have just a couple of winges... 8O 

The cab air con bust or should that be "burst" ... while travelling Jan was given a very nice.. but cold foot bath..liquid from the unit decided to join us in the cab..Woopps.. all is well with UGGOO because she is having a new unit will be fitted next week..(under waranty)..Phew..That's good news then considering the weather were are having.

And then then to the "noise" this is strange and i dont know if any of you with the front end Peugot boxer 2.2HDi have this strange "whistle/siren" noise. It sounds like the turbo unit is running all the time..The noise appears the moment you put your foot on the gas..and if you rev just alittle it sounds like you have the police following you...Mmmm :x 

We would love to hear from you if you have the same problem...or not..

UGGOO is of the the workshop next week to have her bits looked at so I might be able to fill you in on what is occuring after..

Kim & Jan :wink:


----------



## nickoff

Puckoon said:


> Hi, all
> And then then to the "noise" this is strange and i dont know if any of you with the front end Peugot boxer 2.2HDi have this strange "whistle/siren" noise. It sounds like the turbo unit is running all the time..The noise appears the moment you put your foot on the gas..and if you rev just alittle it sounds like you have the police following you...Mmmm :x
> 
> We would love to hear from you if you have the same problem...or not..
> 
> Kim & Jan :wink:


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Hi K & J, it must be the time of year , as something similar was posted a couple of days ago. Our Avantgarde is based on the 2.2 HDi and we have the same sound when the engine is started from cold. Apparentley its the baffles in the exhaust. Grab the tail pipe whilst its cold and the sound should stop. Once the system warms up the noise disapears.
hth, Nick.


----------



## DaveandTina

Hi K+J
We got our Starburst from West Country Motorhomes in mid June this year after ordering at the NEC in February. Can't say I've heard the noise that you talk about.We are very happy with our new "Baby" and have not come across any other problems or niggles at all.We used to have the Autosleepers Nuevo which was ok but not a patch on the quality and extra space and comfort of the Starburst.
The dealer was first class and kept us informed of things as they developed as we had the Starburst made to order and had a few things extra added. Autocruise were fantastic and invited us to look round the factory and as we live quite near we took them up on their offer.
It's a great place and we watched a full production line being made before being shown our own Starburst which was just being finished. We collected our little 'baby' a full week earlier than we had expected, so all in all a very good experience.Already had plenty of use from it as we are away in it most weekends and have had no problems at all. Sorry to hear of the minor niggles that you are having and hope they are sorted out soon.

Dave and Tina


----------



## geraldandannie

Great to hear of a good experience with a UK manufacturer. Thanks for posting that, Dave and Tina.

I must admit, the latest range of Autocruise motorhomes are my dream machines. They have designed a beautiful van. One day, one day ...

Gerald


----------



## GROUNDHOG

As posted elsewhere our Starfire EL has so far been a dream to own and absolutely faultless to date .... but there is plenty of time!

I did call the factory as they are out of stock of handbooks so needed to ask a question, which was answered immediately over the phone. Next day a Stargazer handbook arrived in the post which they said I might like pending the arrival of the proper one. They also put me in touch with the manufacturereof our upholstery ( special order) so we could get some extra cushion as spares.

First class customer service from Aurtocruise!


----------



## Tucano

*Autocruise upholstery*

Pleased to hear that Autocruise owners are happy with their vehicles as we are considering a Stardream. A question, can you order different upholstery patterns, plain colours perhaps, as we feel that it all looks rather "busy", being polite here.
Thanks,
Norman


----------



## 96566

*Update*

Hello all,

Thanks so much for your replies..

Nick thanks for the tip I will check the thing re the baffles in the exhaust..

Ok so the update ...New air con unit is needed as the other one would not hold any pressure...well not for long anyway. It seems that we need a new turbo for "Uggoo" so its off to the menders on monday the 14th August..

Further updates on this later..

However lets all "sing" the praises of the Starburst..Apart from the winges we have mentioned we to have been out and about in our Uggoo since we picked it up..

It you like walking or cycling Lydford nr Oakhampton is a good site to explore the "Granite Way" the trail follows disused railway tracks..

More happy trails such as the "Cuckoo Trail" can be found by staying at Horam..Mid way point on the trail..so you can go down to Polgate..and then on the extention to Eastbourne or up to Heathfield..It is a very picturesque walk which follows the former 'Cuckoo Line' railway track. Its about 11 miles but there are many picnic tables and stopping points along the way. Here the link to the route.

http://www.eastsussex.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/700A2E3F-FB14-486A-BE9B-94E187740AB4/0/CuckooTrail.pdf

Just as a closing comment did any of you get cab mats on your purchase?
We were just wondering if any of you have obtained cab mats that go on top of the regular cab mat to save the condition of the one supplied??

Ok...more later..

Happy travels... Kim & Jan


----------



## 96566

*Re: Autocruise upholstery*



TUCANO said:


> Pleased to hear that Autocruise owners are happy with their vehicles as we are considering a Stardream. A question, can you order different upholstery patterns, plain colours perhaps, as we feel that it all looks rather "busy", being polite here.
> Thanks,
> Norman


Norman.. Opps sorry ment to say it the other post we have "Teddy Grey" in our Uggoo..all plain colour we love it ..Jan was a littel wary of the gold curtains though..But I think it looks great..

Oh just a thought see if you can order double lined curtains for the front cab area.. It is just that we have stayed on a few sites that have "searchlight" security lights that are on from dawn to dusk..and if you are parked front facing the light does enter the van.. It does not bother me to much but it might save you having to get a silver screen..

Kim


----------



## 100769

*All Sounds Encouraging*

Hi,

We have missed a great chance to pick up a second hand Autocruise Starlight - had a chance to reserve through Freeborn and we delayed and another couple nipped in - ce la vie !! Impressed with Feeeborn - the 7 day reserving option is good - its just that we are going away at the weekend so the timing was wrong.

However, we are continuing to look for an Autocruise, up to 3 years old. We ahe a constraint on length - prefer smaller 17' but can do 20' just (front wall needs to go !!). 2 berth and no over cab bed - cant see me and the other half scrambling up a ladder after 18 holes golf!!

Have put loads of feelers out to dealers etc - if anyone is thinking of changing (fat chance on this forum !!) but if you hear/see a Starlight/Starfire please let me know.

Keith & Viv


----------



## 94639

Hi KeithRR

Southern Motorhome Centre at Taplow have a few Autocruise models available at the moment Have a look at the link below

http://www.southernmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## spykal

Hi Puckoon and Dave & Tina

If we ever manage to take the plunge and replace our Autosleeper we think that the Starburst (or Pioneer Renoir) would fill the bill. It seems to have all the things we are used to, with the same practical layout and the luxury of a proper shower, all in a slightly larger van...and the quality of build seems to be good too. So i am happy to hear that both of you are happy with your new vans ( even if the turbo and A/C needed fixing) 
Just one request for info:-
Did either of you have the Factory Fitted scooter rack as an extra? I would like to see what it looks like extended and how the lighting is arranged and if it is a good design.....something I am sure I can find out from Autocruise, but straight from an owner is a better way :roll: 

Mike


----------

